# help with silver dollars please



## billy111 (Jul 2, 2009)

in a few weeks or so i want to get some silver dollars and additional fish to start off my new tank (4' by 2') and i was wondering i want silver dollars but i also want a heavily planted tank so is there any plant that they dont eat or dont eat as much of?

thanks Billy :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've read that they are not too fond of java moss & java fern. Typically, anubias are also recommended in tanks with fish that like to graze on plants but I'm not sure that applies to silver dollars.


----------

